# Top Gun 2



## paffomaybe (6 Mar 2012)

I feel the need... the need for additional massive congressional funding and studies on the vertical takeoff system.

*F-35s finally land a combat role – in Hollywood *

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/worldview/f-35s-finally-land-a-combat-role-in-hollywood/article2360165/

"The F-35, the stealthy, deep-strike warplane, has finally landed a combat role – albeit in Hollywood."


----------



## trampbike (6 Mar 2012)

The Globe and Mail said:
			
		

> As other allies bail out of the program



Dear "journalist", please name me allies that bailed out of the program.

Funny text, few facts.


----------



## cupper (6 Mar 2012)

cypres78 said:
			
		

> I hear Maverick is playing the posting game in Top gun 2. He's riding a desk when his career manager tells him hes getting posted to Anchorage, Alaska. So he threatens release. Many memos are written back and forth. Mav ends up going IR and lives in a row house with a divorce looming back home.  Mav spends his time at the officers mess telling "back in the day" stories about hitting the brakes with his F-14...it was the gutsiest move that Hollywood had ever seen.
> 
> The young hot shot F-35 Lt's aren't impressed.
> 
> Life sucks for Mav...



We can only hope. :


----------

